# increasing pull ups?



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

ever since i was a kid watching the rocky films i wanted to be able to do pull ups like stallone. one handed and the ones off rocky 4 where he dips infront and back of the bar.

my pull up ability is terrible but im building myself up to do ten. i do ten but in 5 sets of 2 atm, which i will add more as my strength gains.

do you do your pull ups at the start of a workout, during or the end?


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Start.

Still can't even do one, need the assisted thing. But then I'm over 100kg atm (fat, don't get excited). All relative init... at least that's what I keep telling myself.


----------



## FlashUK (Aug 8, 2014)

Pull ups are deceivingly difficult. I do mine at the start. Even then i can only manage about 3 max. Closed grip i can manage about 6-8 but wide grip are well hard.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> ever since i was a kid watching the rocky films i wanted to be able to do pull ups like stallone. one handed and the ones off rocky 4 where he dips infront and back of the bar.
> 
> my pull up ability is terrible but im building myself up to do ten. i do ten but in 5 sets of 2 atm, which i will add more as my strength gains.
> 
> do you do your pull ups at the start of a workout, during or the end?


They key is to do a few every gym session and at least one big session a week.

Not training to failure, just in between a set, go over and knock out 3 pull ups and do that a couple of times during the session. You'll be amazed at how quickly you start moving on


----------



## mattyhunt (Dec 12, 2013)

Keep training them, they will come. Various ways to build them, use the assited machine, negatives, resistance bands.

I could barely do them last year, now I add 5 sets of 6 into my training with a 10kg dumbbell between my legs.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

FlashUK said:


> Pull ups are deceivingly difficult. I do mine at the start. Even then i can only manage about 3 max. Closed grip i can manage about 6-8 but wide grip are well hard.


i do wide grip, i normally do the assisted but i really want to lift my own bodyweight


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

mattyhunt said:


> Keep training them, they will come. Various ways to build them, use the assited machine, negatives, resistance bands.
> 
> I could barely do them last year, now I add 5 sets of 6 into my training with a 10kg dumbbell between my legs.


my mate who i was training with today was doing his weighted. i felt abit left out haha


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

vtec_yo said:


> Start.
> 
> Still can't even do one, need the assisted thing. But then I'm over 100kg atm (fat, don't get excited). All relative init... at least that's what I keep telling myself.


Stop making excuses ya weak ****, I'm 100kg and I can do 10 :laugh: Nah, I've always been strong in pulling movements to be fair, but I can't bench my own bodyweight as of yet so that puts me in the "not that strong" category.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

search up greasing the grove


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Technique will help too, i pull the bar to the top of my chest with my head back, and don't be a fanny and swing your legs.


----------



## FlashUK (Aug 8, 2014)

I said:


> Nah' date=' I've always been strong in pulling movements to be fair, but I can't bench my own bodyweight as of yet so that puts me in the "not that strong" category.[/quote']
> 
> Im the total opposite. Got pushing power but i pull like a 3 legged donkey.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

My pulling power has always been good,I noticed it first when that little red head from the chipshop came home with me.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

gearchange said:


> My pulling power has always been good,I noticed it first when that little red head from the chipshop came home with me.


No joke my first lay was a bird who worked in a chip shop,straight after her shift and it [email protected] stank something nasty ha


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

I do my pull ups wide grip straight after deads and there hideous


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Peace frog said:


> No joke my first lay was a bird who worked in a chip shop,straight after her shift and it [email protected] stank something nasty ha


Nothing like the smell of fish eh .


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

I never forgot that stink and that was 26 years ago lol


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> ever since i was a kid watching the rocky films i wanted to be able to do pull ups like stallone. one handed and the ones off rocky 4 where he dips infront and back of the bar.
> 
> my pull up ability is terrible but im building myself up to do ten. i do ten but in 5 sets of 2 atm, which i will add more as my strength gains.
> 
> do you do your pull ups at the start of a workout, during or the end?


No expert as pretty much a newbie but I'd think lat pull downs would help build pull up ability


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Smitch said:


> Technique will help too, i pull the bar to the top of my chest with my head back, and don't be a fanny and swing your legs.


I do that. My legs and lower body come forward tho, I assume when I can lift everything and hold it there it will look like a mid air press up lol.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> No joke my first lay was a bird who worked in a chip shop,straight after her shift and it [email protected] stank something nasty ha


I had a bird with the same smell... She didnt work in a chippy tho


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

To be able to do more pullups you have to be strict with your form, keep your legs still all the way through the movement. Only your arms should be moving. I noticed I got bigger lats and increased the amount of pullups I could do when I started doing this.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

My technique is awful more of a hanging there while my legs do a cycling motion lol but the most i can do is about 3 at a BW of 126kg lol


----------



## Bobby1413 (Dec 29, 2011)

I've considered in the past putting them as first main exercise.

So just do 3 sets of 8 (by this I mean, aiming for 8 on each set but as many as I can handle - usually this is 8, 7, 4) or something like that.

I always do pull ups, but not as bothered to do them first or go for many many reps.

One thing I don't do atm is weighted. I would do if prioritising them.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

It just comes with strengh mate.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

saxondale said:


> It just comes with strengh mate.


im just going to do as many as i can and build it up.

ill be doin one arm pull ups in the park like rocky  . hopefully a few moms will be watching haha


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

I can do 5 wide and 8 or so narrow @ 120kg, balls to all that weighted mumbo jumbo at the moment. I started at zero over a year ago.

As said it comes with strength. I also do them at the beginning of a back session otherwise I can barely manage more than 3-4. BOR and negatives have helped me to progress most.

Al.


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

Add in negatives


----------



## brunzz (Feb 28, 2012)

I've always been hopeless at pullups! Hate them I do


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

vtec_yo said:


> Start.
> 
> Still can't even do one, need the assisted thing. But then I'm over 100kg atm (fat, don't get excited). All relative init... at least that's what I keep telling myself.


for me moving your body qwight is moving your body weight, doesnt matter how heavy or light you are its all relative.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Straight after deadlifts, wide grip with a 20kg plate. I'm 90kg and have always been strong on pull-ups. I used to rock climb regularly before getting into the gym, so I'll put it down to that.


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

You have to really explode when your pulling up, you may think you but your probably not. Try it again with exploisen


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

I can do two wide arm pull up and 6 under hand ones. I do 3sets of however many I can do


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

if u cant do one pullup then use an assisted machine and use the counter weight once you can do 5 near enough with 10kg on the counter weight switch to proper chinup bar

and do as many sets of 3 as u can it will come in time and your back will grow to fvck once u get on the bar , good luck


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Pull ups are hard as hell! I can do 2 x 10 then maybe 1 x 6 wide grip. I remember going gym with my mate a few years back, he blasted 10 out, I couldn't do one. Some gypsy lad came over and said "he looks like a professional, you look like an amateur". So I thanked him for the compliment cos I was worse than an amateur! Just stick at em. Imagine you're pulling your elbows down, rather than pulling yourself up. This what I read once.


----------



## night06 (May 1, 2014)

its simple: do more pull ups

lol


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

night06 said:


> its simple: do more pull ups
> 
> lol


Exactly this.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

gearchange said:


> My pulling power has always been good,I noticed it first when that little red head from the chipshop came home with me.


Smashed the local chippy girl around ten years ago fvck me was she was ugly tried to sneak her out the house b4 anyone saw her.

Failed ....... and the lads still bring it up now....

Back on subject can normally hit around 3 sets of 10 at around 16 stone give or take.


----------

